# oakley mit sehstärke



## dirt erich (1. Januar 2006)

weiss jemand ob ich oakley brillen mit meiner sehstärke kaufen kann? will fürn sommer ne sonnenbrille mit der ich auch was sehe und nich blind durch die gegend fahre


----------



## waldschradt (1. Januar 2006)

hi erich

ich weis nicht wie schlecht deine augen sind aber bei mir gings anstands los. das einzig wirkliche manko ist der preis, aber da können dir event. rupp und huppach aushelfen.
am besten du gehst zu deinem optiker und lässt dich mal beraten. das einzige von dem ich dir jetzt schon abraten kann sind ensätze, da wenn solche brillen beschlagen 4 anstatt 2 linsen beschlagen.

rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrunchRyder (2. Januar 2006)

ja,geht. ich habe eine "minute" mit geschliffenen gläsern. kann dir jeder optiker machen der oakley hat. ist allerdings net ganz billig. meine hat so deutlich über 400 euro gekostet


----------



## Timmi (2. Januar 2006)

Hi,

hat ein Freund von mir auch war garnicht so teuer ~190â¬ naja
gÃ¼nstig ist es doch nicht


----------



## chaoskaiser (2. Januar 2006)

Jepp,
klappt problemlos. So kam ich auch zu meiner Bade/Bikebrille.
Oakley bietet diesen Service für fast alle Brillen selbst an auch für die eher 
nicht strandtauglichen Modelle.Die haben da wohl ne eigene Abteilung in Irland (kein Scheiß!) die nur das macht. Qualität ist erstklassig, sind dann auch die Originalgläser - Preise können happig werden je nach Modell, Art des Schliffs
 und Form der Gläser. Frag nen guten Optiker mit Oakley-Vertretung.
Gläser von Fremdanbietern klappen natürlich auch, sind teilweise billiger passen aber halt nicht immer zum jeweiligen Gestell.


----------



## Mörderpinguin (3. Januar 2006)

Bis etwa +/- 4 Dioptrien geht das gut, bei höheren Werten ist es bei Sportbrillen mit gekrümmten Gläsern nicht mehr sinnvoll, da wegend er Krümmung bei höheren Stärken extreme Verzerrungen auftreten.
Bei ordentlicher Hornhautverkrümmung > +/- 2 cyl. sogar schon früher.
Dann bleiben nur noch Kontaktlinsen und eine 'normale' Sportbrille.
Nehme ich (-8.5 Dioptrien) auch. Muss halt immer die Reinigungsflüssigkeit dabei haben, falls doch mal Dreck ins Auge kommt.


----------



## aton (3. Januar 2006)

Mein Optiker hat mir gesagt, das es bis 3 Dioprin geht.
Oakley hat da so ne spezielle Methode entwickelt, die brechnen
fÃ¼r jede SehstÃ¤rke eine neue Glasgeometrie und schleifen die dann so,
da verzerrt nichts. Deshalb dauert das anfertigen auch etwas lÃ¤nger, weil
die GlÃ¤ser aus Irland kommen und dort erst geschliffen werden mÃ¼ssen.
Der Preis ist schon exklusiv. Ich hab ne Halfjacket, da kann man die 
GlÃ¤ser tauschen und da hat ein paar GlÃ¤ser in Grau ohne irgendwelchen schnickschnack ( Iridium coating, pol-filter, ...) 250â¬ gekostet. Dazu kommt dann noch der Rahmen. Da ich einen einfachen schwarzen genommen habe gings noch (75â¬), du kannst aber auch locker 180â¬ fÃ¼r den Rahmen allein lÃ¶hnen.
Alles in allem das Beste, was man an Sonnenbrillen fÃ¼r Geld kaufen kann.
Das Ding ist einfach Perfekt, eine Anschaffung fÃ¼rs Leben.


----------



## maikjohn (19. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin neu hier im Forum aber bei den Antworten oben habe ich mich doch schon etwas gewundert. Oakley Brillen sind teuer keine Frage, aber 400 Euro für eine Oakley mit Korrektionsgläsern? Meine Emfehlung wäre da immer mal bei ein paar einschlägigen Online Optikern zu vergleichen (zB hier). Da müsste man so mit 150 Euro hinkommen, je nach Modell. Die Welt können Korrektionsgläser ja auch nicht kosten.


----------

